# Please Reply



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,

I know that I have asked a lot of questions on this site and while there have been some very nice people, there have also been the normal assholes who choose to post negative comments as opposed to just not answering the post and moving on with their lives.

That being said, I utilize this site as a way to become "educated" on the subject of DP, and to figure out ways to address it and HELP myself. I am not interested in using it as a way to bash other people or make fun of them.

I legitimately would like to know if there is anyone who can provide me with an explanation for the following things (as my therapist has suggested that I communicate with other people who are suffering to obtain information and knowledge):

-What is the reason for why the brain loses its sense of "self" when having DP?

-Is it possible to have it 24/7 (as I do) and not just during fleeting moments as during the heightened state of a panic attack? I have done some reading on it and that's really what it said about DP.

-Why would having DP make you feel like you can't recognize yourself in the mirror?

-Why does time go by so slow, each and everyday for me? Does DP screw up your ability to tell time? For example: I look at the clock and it says 12:45. I look at it like again, and it will only be like 12:48. It's crazy.

I have spoken with Dr. Ronnie Freedman and she told me that DP is nothing but the effects of a "tired mind"...Then I spoke with a friend of mine (from this site) that said that DP is a way for your brain to deal with emotional abuse...To put it simply, I have NEVER had emotional abuse during childhood, i bet half of the people on this wacked out site didn't even have as good of a home life as I did. I consider myself to be very lucky. The only thing I have had since a very little girl, is anxiety. So I am really confused as to WHY my brain chooses to do this. I am starting to think that maybe it is just a chemical imbalance.

*I guess what I am just trying to figure out is:*

- why the brain does this?

-Is this DID? (like multiple personality disorder) because that is a dissociative disorder

-Do the symptoms at least dissipitate once your anxiety levels go down a bit?

*For all of those out there that are genuine, caring people, I want to personally thank you for your support and contribution. It is VERY much appreciated and I am thankful to have met you. If you don't have anything positive to contribute towards helping me, please just disregard my post. *

Thank you again for your help and feedback.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

All I can say is I have had my DP for nearly 6 months, I got depressed first and then a few days later my DP hit. Mine is also with me 24/7, I don't know who I am, and have who am I in my head all the time, it makes no difference whether I have anxiety or not. It makes no difference to my DP. I live on hope. That one day I will reconnect back to my sense of self. You are not alone.


----------



## Jowett (Feb 24, 2013)

LS_RT408 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that I have asked a lot of questions on this site and while there have been some very nice people, there have also been the normal assholes who choose to post negative comments as opposed to just not answering the post and moving on with their lives.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post. The time thing really struck a chord with me. I had really severe DP for months and months and one of the worst things about it was how time dragged on unbearably. I don't know why that stands out to me, but it was awful at the time. In fact, you seem to be going through pretty much exactly the same thing that I did. I had DP 24/7, couldn't recognize myself in the mirror and hated how slowly time went. I also used to stare out of my windows thinking nothing could evoke any emotion in me anymore.

How long have you had it for?

I can only answer one of your three questions. For me, my DP kicked in from anxiety. Or to be more precise, from the realisation that my anxiety wasn't a temporary thing. I think learning to accept anxiety is a huge step towards beating DP. Luckily for myself, the DP lifted suddenly one morning and I was able to consequently lower my anxiety levels because the DP had gone.

I'm positive you will overcome your DP because you have a positive outlook. Good luck.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been feeling 100% recovered for 4 days now after having just about the worst DP of anyone I can find on the site. Although I'm not sure why I got it, or even why I recovered, but I can simply tell you that ALL the things you posted above go away at once. One day you simply start to feel your own self returning. It'll come in episodes first, and eventually you'll feel normal more than you'll feel DP'd, and then it will completely leave you, as it has for me.

As for your questions, here's my opinion:

Q: What is the reason for why the brain loses its sense of "self" when having DP?

A: "Self" is really your own construct and does not exist in the first place beyond what you know it to be. Your "identity/self" is composed of emotions you feel in reacting to certain things, and what you feel, the way you think, and the way you perceive your own actions. Your "self" IS NOT LOST. You are simply feeling the detachment from it, and when your brain chemicals rebalance, you will feel it again.

Q: Is it possible to have it 24/7 (as I do) and not just during fleeting moments as during the heightened state of a panic attack? I have done some reading on it and that's really what it said about DP.

A: Yes and yes. I had it entirely 24/7 for 2.5 months with no relief at all. I also faced the same dilemma as you. My DP had no correlation whatsoever to the outside world. I could be pissed off about my actual life and it wouldn't make a difference. Having a great day would only bring me despair because I couldn't appreciate it because my DP prevented me from feeling fucking anything. Ironically, what helped me was getting anxious about REAL stuff instead of DP, because it felt like at least some sort of emotional connection to the outside world. The only one I could manage.

Q: Why would having DP make you feel like you can't recognize yourself in the mirror? As I said above, DP is a chemical brainfuck that causes you to think irrationally and perceive things in a warped way. That includes your own thoughts, emotions, and appearance. On top of that, your heightened anxiety makes you hyper-aware of everything and you analyze and over think it in ways you didn't before. This can cause just about anything, including your own face in the mirror, to appear totally unfamiliar.

Q: Why does time go by so slow, each and everyday for me? Does DP screw up your ability to tell time? For example: I look at the clock and it says 12:45. I look at it like again, and it will only be like 12:48. It's crazy.

A: I felt a TON of this, and although i don't have a definitive answer, I remember this exact same sensation when I was a lot younger (I'm 14 now) and my anxiety was worse. For example, if I waited in line for 20 minutes to go on a roller coaster, each minute would feel like an agonizing length of time. On the flip side, an hour hanging out and laughing with friends, having a great time and being so caught up in the moment that you're completely unconscious of your thoughts - that can make an hour feel like 5 minutes. When you have DP, every second absolutely SUCKS, and you're extremely wrapped up in your own thoughts. Time is gonna be a weird and it's something that is best just to accept and let dissipate. Trust me, now that I'm recovered, a minute feels like a minute again.

I didn't have any emotional abuse or problems in childhood, and although I'd had anxiety since birth, it had NEVER been about real stuff. Instead, it was always about irrational or supernatural things, and for that reason I never told anyone, as I handled real-life events (including my parents' divorce) absolutely fine. Despite the split, I have two of the best parents anyone could ask for, and couldn't ask for a better life. Even in the days before I got DP, I was an extremely happy, hopeful and mature (for my age) person before it came out of nowhere and robbed me of four months of my life. But either I've had a 4 day break in-between (decreasing) episodes, or I'm recovered, and it is both possible and feels PHENOMENAL.


----------



## Jewells (Feb 28, 2013)

You have every right to ask as many questions as needed so you can find comfort, the negitive ones dont get it, guess what the ones that have positive responses get it...remember that...


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

Jewells said:


> You have every right to ask as many questions as needed so you can find comfort, the negitive ones dont get it, guess what the ones that have positive responses get it...remember that...


I agree.^

Also, there are several books on dp dr you might want to check out that may have answers for your concerns. Just search Amazon.


----------

